# Corpus Christi Trout Bite



## hjm

The trout bite has been awesome, quick wade with easy limits of trout and reds. Top water early in the morning has been the ticket.
Pink and chrome she dog jr.


----------



## WillieT

Nice report and great catch.


----------



## shane.shipman.72

Yup looks like you did great! Nothing like those top water blow ups!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stxrfl

Awesome, looks like some solid fish. Top water bite has been great


----------



## fowlchaser15

Nice fish


----------



## redfish bayrat

hjm said:


> The trout bite has been awesome, quick wade with easy limits of trout and reds. Top water early in the morning has been the ticket.
> Pink and chrome she dog jr.


He's lying. He was in Port O'Connor. No fish down here. Drought has the bay too salty. Don't bother coming down this way to fish.


----------



## hjm

Lol. Yep no fish down here. I posted another thread on here and have been adding pictures. Here’s a trip I did on Monday with outdoor writer David Sikes. We had a great time catching trout with croaker.


----------



## Stephen_S

The fish are definitely there, have seen and talked to quite a few people saying the trout bite has been good, but I couldnâ€™t find them when I was down in the area this past weekend.


----------



## hjm

They are still here. We hit them hard again. Top water and soft plastics


----------



## Stephen_S

hjm said:


> They are still here. We hit them hard again. Top water and soft plastics


I finally got them to chase soft plastics Sunday before I left last weekend but I was maybe 10 minutes from heading to the slip. Might run down again this weekend, havenâ€™t decided yet.


----------



## hjm

Stephen_S said:


> hjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are still here. We hit them hard again. Top water and soft plastics
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got them to chase soft plastics Sunday before I left last weekend but I was maybe 10 minutes from heading to the slip. Might run down again this weekend, haven't decided yet.
Click to expand...

I'm taking the weekend off, heading to Galveston with the family but I will be on the water almost every day next week. I think I may fish the Wells If the wind will lay . 
Good luck this weekend, be safe


----------



## B&C

HJM,
You're doing something right. My fishing buddies and I have had a rough go of this year in Baffin/ULM compared to years past. Lots of great reports from way south! 11#er leading the STAR. I'll be out looking for them again this weekend.

-CC


----------



## FREON

hjm said:


> Lol. Yep no fish down here. I posted another thread on here and have been adding pictures. Hereâ€™s a trip I did on Monday with outdoor writer David Sikes. We had a great time catching trout with croaker.


I just looked at 13 pictures in an online slideshow on the caller website That exact pic of Sikes with the trout was one of em. There is even one of you in the slideshow that even has your name all spelled out. There is also a bout a 2 minute long video about croakers.


----------



## hjm

FREON said:


> hjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Yep no fish down here. I posted another thread on here and have been adding pictures. Here's a trip I did on Monday with outdoor writer David Sikes. We had a great time catching trout with croaker.
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked at 13 pictures in an online slideshow on the caller website That exact pic of Sikes with the trout was one of em. There is even one of you in the slideshow that even has your name all spelled out. There is also a bout a 2 minute long video about croakers.
Click to expand...

Oh cool Dave is quick on this one. He usually doesn't post for a week or two. I'll check it out.


----------



## hjm

Heading out this afternoon. Its a little windy today and extremely low tide but we are going to give it a shot!


----------



## Stephen_S

hjm said:


> Heading out this afternoon. Its a little windy today and extremely low tide but we are going to give it a shot!


Heard this storm rolling in from the YucatÃ¡n is starting to pull some water? Any truth? Was planning on a trip down for Fatherâ€™s Day but looks like thatâ€™ll be a bust with rain projected the whole weekend


----------



## B&C

Stephen_S said:


> Heard this storm rolling in from the YucatÃ¡n is starting to pull some water? Any truth? Was planning on a trip down for Fatherâ€™s Day but looks like thatâ€™ll be a bust with rain projected the whole weekend


The tide was 15" low last weekend.


----------



## hjm

B&C said:


> Stephen_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard this storm rolling in from the Yucatán is starting to pull some water? Any truth? Was planning on a trip down for Father's Day but looks like that'll be a bust with rain projected the whole weekend
> 
> 
> 
> The tide was 15" low last weekend.
Click to expand...

The tide is very low right now. I had to take a couple long routes to my spots this morning instead of cutting across the flats. I ran though some stuff that was less than 1' and it's normallt 2'+.


----------



## hjm

This morning I went to a couple of my usual spots south of the JFK. The bite was considerably slower than normal. We put 8 keepers in the box, 2 over 20”. Not bad for 2 kids who have never fished saltwater. I hopped around to a couple redfish spots but the tide was extremely low which made accessing the good areas difficult. We ended up with 8 keepers, and caught several smaller trout thst were released. All in all the boys had a good time and it was a nice day on the water.


----------



## Stephen_S

hjm said:


> This morning I went to a couple of my usual spots south of the JFK. The bite was considerably slower than normal. We put 8 keepers in the box, 2 over 20â€. Not bad for 2 kids who have never fished saltwater. I hopped around to a couple redfish spots but the tide was extremely low which made accessing the good areas difficult. We ended up with 8 keepers, and caught several smaller trout thst were released. All in all the boys had a good time and it was a nice day on the water.


Looks like youâ€™re still getting on some decent fish though! Still debating going down and fighting out the rain at least Saturday (I know Sunday is supposed to be the worst of it for the weekend). Good to know the bites still around!


----------



## hjm

Stephen_S said:


> hjm said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I went to a couple of my usual spots south of the JFK. The bite was considerably slower than normal. We put 8 keepers in the box, 2 over 20". Not bad for 2 kids who have never fished saltwater. I hopped around to a couple redfish spots but the tide was extremely low which made accessing the good areas difficult. We ended up with 8 keepers, and caught several smaller trout thst were released. All in all the boys had a good time and it was a nice day on the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're still getting on some decent fish though! Still debating going down and fighting out the rain at least Saturday (I know Sunday is supposed to be the worst of it for the weekend). Good to know the bites still around!
Click to expand...

I'm going to fun fish tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Stephen_S

hjm said:


> Iâ€™m going to fun fish tomorrow. Iâ€™ll let you know how it goes


Please do, Iâ€™m heading down from SA around 4pm and my old man already has the boat in the water ready to go


----------



## hjm

Had my favorite customers on the boat today. My little girl Harper and my wife Jenna. We went to an easy spot close to the JFK, this is Harper’s 3rd time to be on the boat so we are trying to get her used to it. Jenna fished, I baited, netted, and casted. Harper had a ball wAtching Mom reel in fish and she loved feeding the dead croaker to the seagulls. We caught several fish, a couple keepers and a few dinks. I was more worried about teaching and spending time with my girls than filling a box. Harper asked me several times why aren’t we keeping all of them daddy, she learned a good conservation lesson today. 
You can’t beat days like this on the water. Take a kid fishing when you get a chance, they will remember it!


----------



## Rack Ranch

^^^^ Beautiful^^^^


----------



## Stephen_S

Sunday turned out to be the best day for me! The old man, fiancÃ©e, and I took off further south with intentions of going to Baffin but ended up in the southern part of Nighthawk sight casting schools of black drum and reds. Ended up being a really good Fatherâ€™s Day for my dad


----------



## hooked15

I am headed down Friday and will post something up when I get back. Its good to see the reports, I just hope the depression doesn't mess up the bite.


----------



## Stephen_S

hooked15 said:


> I am headed down Friday and will post something up when I get back. Its good to see the reports, I just hope the depression doesn't mess up the bite.


Thereâ€™s quite a few guys who fish this area consistently on here, but HJM is the only one who always keeps up with the posts for the most part. If weather looks good Iâ€™ll probably be heading down again Friday as well.


----------



## hjm

Stephen_S said:


> Thereâ€™s quite a few guys who fish this area consistently on here, but HJM is the only one who always keeps up with the posts for the most part. If weather looks good Iâ€™ll probably be heading down again Friday as well.


Glad to hear you guys got on em. I am taking the week off to take care of some hunting related business. I plan to fish Friday and Saturday. I think Friday I am going to head South of Bird Island and look for redfish.


----------



## Stephen_S

Hope anyone in this thread thatâ€™s down there currently is fairing well! Been watching the cameras at the house majority of the day just to see what kind of rain we were getting on the island.


----------



## hjm

Stephen_S said:


> Hope anyone in this thread thatâ€™s down there currently is fairing well! Been watching the cameras at the house majority of the day just to see what kind of rain we were getting on the island.


Around 3" at my house in Calallen. I heard parts of the S. Side of CC are flooding and North beach is flooding. Tomorrow I need to go to Roys so I will check it out. This rain is going to do great things for our bays. I am looking forward to getting on the water this weekend.


----------



## cajunasian

^^^^^ Hope you're right about the bays. I'll be fishing there this Saturday and sure hope the fish are biting. Last year, we only boxed 1 keeping trout.


----------



## hjm

cajunasian said:


> ^^^^^ Hope you're right about the bays. I'll be fishing there this Saturday and sure hope the fish are biting. Last year, we only boxed 1 keeping trout.


I fished for fun this morning. High tides and cloudy water. Ended up with a decent box of trout, I went to a couple redfish holes but due to the number of boats I gave it up. The crowds are terrible on Saturdays, especially this time of year. Next month we will shift our pattern a bit. Piggies and shad will be coming into season making, deeper water will be the ticket and earlier starts will be the routine.


----------



## cajunasian

There were several tournaments this weekend from what I heard. Lots of boat traffic for sure but with our guide, we limited out on a four men limit. Wonâ€™t say who the guide was but headed in 10am after our tout limit. Guy didnâ€™t even want to try for other spices or do any catch and release. Back on land at 11 am but paid for a full day trip. Heâ€™s one and done in my guide book. But managed to enjoy the weekend none the less. Water was nice and green.


----------



## Hillcountryhunter

cajunasian said:


> There were several tournaments this weekend from what I heard. Lots of boat traffic for sure but with our guide, we limited out on a four men limit. Wonâ€™t say who the guide was but headed in 10am after our tout limit. Guy didnâ€™t even want to try for other spices or do any catch and release. Back on land at 11 am but paid for a full day trip. Heâ€™s one and done in my guide book. But managed to enjoy the weekend none the less. Water was nice and green.


Glad you got on the trout but yea I'd be ticked. And I'd be posting his name so others don't get the same treatment. I haven't been on a lot of guided trips but the ones that I have we cought our limit of trout early and then targeted reds the rest of the time. Still went in early but because we the customers were ready to get out of the heat not because the guide wanted to quit early.


----------



## hjm

Hillcountryhunter said:


> cajunasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were several tournaments this weekend from what I heard. Lots of boat traffic for sure but with our guide, we limited out on a four men limit. Won't say who the guide was but headed in 10am after our tout limit. Guy didn't even want to try for other spices or do any catch and release. Back on land at 11 am but paid for a full day trip. He's one and done in my guide book. But managed to enjoy the weekend none the less. Water was nice and green.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got on the trout but yea I'd be ticked. And I'd be posting his name so others don't get the same treatment. I haven't been on a lot of guided trips but the ones that I have we cought our limit of trout early and then targeted reds the rest of the time. Still went in early but because we the customers were ready to get out of the heat not because the guide wanted to quit early.
Click to expand...

There was several tournaments in the area plus the tourists that hit Corpus this time of year. Plenty of water for everyone and we welcome the tourists but boating etiquette and following the "rules of the road"- a terry my fellow captains will recognize is common courtesy and often not followed by some this time of year, especially on weekends.

If I would have had a charter I would have fished harder and could have got limits but I didn't feel like fighting the crowds. There's a point when it stops being fun and I reached that point after 3 different boats parked less than 200 yards from me after seeing us hook up on fish. It's diffent when I have a charter. Whatever the customer wants, it's their vacation make it a memorable one. 
Capt Haiden


----------



## hjm

Morning trip was delayed due to the weather. We got on the water about 7am. I fished within sight of the JFK all morning, lots of fish in the area now, no need to go far. Bite started off slow, I made a couple moves and found some trout in deeper water. Lots of undersized fish, but there were some keepers mixed in. 

My second group was a father and his 8 year old son. They had a ball and i really enjoyed being apart of their trip. We hopped around to several spots and with no luck. The bite didn’t kick off until right before dark. We got into some trout in shallower channels. 

Fishing further south in Baffin is heating up. The reds are in the area and there’s been reports of some good black drum schools. We are about to shift patterns soon which will be deeper water closer to Baffin and in Baffin/ the landcut. 

Everyone be safe out there, share some pictures of you are catching.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Great Job!!


----------



## hjm

Anyone else heading out this morning?


----------



## AHP

hjm said:


> Anyone else heading out this morning?


I wish! I am ready to get on the water this Friday. Heading out of Bayou Vista in a yak.

Good luck to you and tight lines!


----------



## 348473

HJM 

Curious - what boat do you run? That's cool that you hanging where the fish are and not running to Baffin blowing out your clients if you don't need to.


----------



## Stephen_S

Well itâ€™s been a minute for me. Went on vacation with the wife to San Francisco and catching up on work stuff has kept me from coming down. Iâ€™ll finally be heading down Friday evening and fishing Saturday/Sunday. Looks like the fish are still working and hopefully hanging out close JFK still so I donâ€™t have to run around all over the place!


----------



## hjm

Stephen_S said:


> Well itâ€™s been a minute for me. Went on vacation with the wife to San Francisco and catching up on work stuff has kept me from coming down. Iâ€™ll finally be heading down Friday evening and fishing Saturday/Sunday. Looks like the fish are still working and hopefully hanging out close JFK still so I donâ€™t have to run around all over the place!


Its been tough this past week. Water is really dirty. I am heading North tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen_S

hjm said:


> Its been tough this past week. Water is really dirty. I am heading North tomorrow.


Well dang. Let me know how that turns out! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## Stephen_S

Havenâ€™t heard from any of my Padre Island/Causeway buddies lately. Any of yâ€™all been hooking up?


----------



## hjm

Stephen_S said:


> Havenâ€™t heard from any of my Padre Island/Causeway buddies lately. Any of yâ€™all been hooking up?


I haven't been on 2cool in awhile to update. 
The last 2 or 3 trips I did out of corpus were very slow. less than 10 fish in the box for groups of 2-3 people. Seems like drum and reds have been saving the day for a lot of us. I have been fishing Rockport and Aransas Pass more over the last month.

I just cleaned the boat and put it up. I am switching gears to hunting season now. We have a couple trips booked in October for redfish but for the most part I am done for this year.


----------



## Stephen_S

hjm said:


> I haven't been on 2cool in awhile to update.
> The last 2 or 3 trips I did out of corpus were very slow. less than 10 fish in the box for groups of 2-3 people. Seems like drum and reds have been saving the day for a lot of us. I have been fishing Rockport and Aransas Pass more over the last month.
> 
> I just cleaned the boat and put it up. I am switching gears to hunting season now. We have a couple trips booked in October for redfish but for the most part I am done for this year.


Oh yeah! Itâ€™s the time of year for Drum/Reds, but with dove season right around the corner Iâ€™m right there with you until cast/blast on ducks in the winter. Weâ€™ll see if I canâ€™t get on some fish this weekend, heard the tides are up and water is clear.


----------

